# anybody seeing their deposit yet?



## Troy Monroe (Jul 16, 2014)

Npthing pending at my bank yet...

T.


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

Mine posted at 6:41 a.m.


----------



## Troy Monroe (Jul 16, 2014)

And...of course they couldn't get it rivht...bill.com pit Rasier as tje reciever of the deposit. My bank has it, but can't clear it because my name is no where to be found on it. Go figure.

T.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

It looks like the normal deposit today.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Yep, Paid here.


----------



## Troy Monroe (Jul 16, 2014)

Little update on mine..rasier as th payee, me as issuer. So I guess according to the deposit I'm supposed to be sending rasier/uber all the money I drove for plus their commission

T.


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

It's the new data fee - all your fares PLUS $10.


----------



## Troy Monroe (Jul 16, 2014)

Yeah :-(


----------



## Don B. (Jul 24, 2014)

I began driving on 7/14/14 and completed my 20 trips for the $500 bonus. As of today I have not been paid as expected. I have tried emailing and no response. I don't know what's going on. I received 2 deposits of $0.01 each from Raiser when I verified my bank info, that was last week. Is there a reason I have not been paid yet? I know they withhold the $200 deposit and $10 data from your phone from the first paycheck, but I made more than $200. 

The only thing I can think of it that today I got an email with a tracking number regarding them sending me a 2nd phone, so maybe now I am being hit for $400 in deposits. However this 2nd phone went to San Diego, and I'm in Seattle and it was signed by a totally different guy. HELP!


----------



## Don B. (Jul 24, 2014)

Also I never requested a 2nd phone. Uber has been screwing up major!


----------



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

I got mine last night around 11 PM.


----------



## Troy Monroe (Jul 16, 2014)

Unfortunately thats the drawback of uber. Your only link to them is by email.

T.


----------



## Troy Monroe (Jul 16, 2014)

It is now friday evening. I can't get a reply now out of the driver managers for my area. Still no cash in the bank. I am so screwed its not funny.

Troy


----------



## Roberto (Jul 16, 2014)

So you get 200 back when you give the phone back?


----------



## Troy Monroe (Jul 16, 2014)

In san anonio there is no phone deposit. 

T.


----------



## moniker (Aug 23, 2014)

there is a phone deposit. perhaps this is why ive not been paid. this is kinda harsh. I worked so hard I was delirious all weekend and spent money on a detail and tons on gas. hmm


----------

